# Wurmloch --> Unterirdisch?



## Denys (25. August 2009)

Mir ist schon 2 mal passiert als ich das Wurmloch benutzt habe damit ich mich Unterirdisch porten kann da steht dann ein NPC der aber auch nix verkauft oder irgendwas macht.

HAt shcon wer heruas gefunden welchen Sinn das haben könnte?


----------



## NaturalDesaster (25. August 2009)

was hat das mit berufe zu tun ?


----------



## Denys (25. August 2009)

erst hirn einschalten dann tippen.
Dankeee


----------



## Davidor (25. August 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> erst hirn einschalten dann tippen.
> Dankeee



Man, bei der Freundlichkeit werde ich dir natürlich erklären, was der NPC soll


----------



## Schmiddel (25. August 2009)

Mir ein Rätsel was du meinst..... 

Benutze den Transporter mindestens einmal am Tag, meistens zum Fjord und zur Tundra (am weitesen weg). Außer das ich da ankomme wo ich will passiert nix....

Unterirdisch...NPC....Sorry kann dir nicht folgen


----------



## Denys (25. August 2009)

Wenn du das Wurmloch aktivierst kommt ja nen screen wo du verschiedene Gebiete auswählen kannst und ganz selten (vlt. jedes 20.mal) kannst ganz unten nach Unteriridisch auswählen. Dann biste in Dalaran in so nem Brunnen drin und neben dir steht nen NPC. Aus dem Loch kommst du nur mit nem Ruhestein wieder raus.


----------



## Schmiddel (25. August 2009)

Interessant....Noch nie ghabt bzw. darauf geachtet. 

Ich denk mal, das es auch eine Art "Fehlfunktion" ist, wie bei den anderen 2 Transporter.


----------



## Agrimor (27. August 2009)

Klingt interessant. Werde da auch mal drauf achten. Berichtet doch, wenn ihr da mehr drüber rausfindet.


----------



## Denys (27. August 2009)

In einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen der NPC sollte manchmal Drachlings Baupläne verkaufen. Obs stimmt Ka mit hat er jedenfalls nichts verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (9. September 2009)

Bei der Trulla im Brunnen kann man alle 3 verschiedenen Drachling Baupläne kaufen. 

Jedoch hat sie von jeden immer nur ein Exemplar im Angebot, wenn also ein anderer Ingi vor dem Respawn da war, verkauft sie natürlich nix... man brauch also zweimal glück, erstens das man sich hinporten kann und dann, das die Dame auch noch was hat... und zumindest auf meinem Realm halte ich und einige bekannte das ding auf cd weil sich die baupläne scheiße gut verhökern lassen xD


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (9. September 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> Mir ist schon 2 mal passiert als ich das Wurmloch benutzt habe damit ich mich Unterirdisch porten kann da steht dann ein NPC der aber auch nix verkauft oder irgendwas macht.
> 
> HAt shcon wer heruas gefunden welchen Sinn das haben könnte?




Jop stimmt zumindest auf dem Ptr hatte ich das mal (auf dem offiziellem Server leider noch nicht) der hatt dann 3 Ingi rezepte verkauft von dem ich aber schon 2 konnte das 3. war nen Drachling der für ca. lvl 40 nen supporthaustier konzipiert ist also etwas schaden macht und nach 20 sek oder so stirbt


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (16. September 2009)

also:

das unterirdisch... portplatz kommt ca. 1x bei 20 wurmloch aktivierungen vor
wenn man das unterirdisch...benutzt, kommt man in einen raum wo ein npc steht der 3 verschiedene ingi baupläne verkauft


----------



## Lekar (24. September 2009)

hatte ben das Glück² einma konnt ich unterirdisch auswählen und danach direkt die 3 drachkins kaufen...sonst bin ich immer n pechvogel^^


----------



## DaDenda (30. November 2009)

derderimmerstirbt schrieb:


> ... wo ein npc steht der 3 verschiedene ingi baupläne verkauft



Kennt jemand die Baupläne und lohnt sich die "Mühe" den NPC aufzusuchen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. November 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35826


----------



## DaDenda (30. November 2009)

Hmpf .... lohnt wohl eher nicht, dennoch Danke!


----------

